# Rd 2 Game 3: Heat @ Nets (5/10 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Brooklyn needs this one or it's sweep central.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm assuming Oden isn't going to play these playoffs?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hello Brooklyn! Howre you doin?

Ready for another beatdown??


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Is it Pierce's turn to put up the goose egg? Plumlee, maybe?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I expect a huge game from Garnett. He looks like a role player now. Shit on the road, will be awesome at home.

If not, they are done.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*7-0! 7-0! LETS GO HEAT!*

Does anyone else laugh every time KG misses a shot or is it just me? His struggles are like crack candy. Lets hope they continue

Oh and Poor Deron Williams.. he used to be a blooming star wtf happened to the kid? He needs to come to Miami and play with Lebron I bet he'd be a lot better.


----------



## Sanndrifter (May 10, 2014)

Brooklyn will win this one Jay-Z and Beyonce fixed the game


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

BlackNRed said:


> *7-0! 7-0! LETS GO HEAT!*
> 
> Does anyone else laugh every time KG misses a shot or is it just me? His struggles are like crack candy. Lets hope they continue
> 
> Oh and Poor Deron Williams.. he used to be a blooming star wtf happened to the kid? *He needs to come to Miami* and play with Lebron I bet he'd be a lot better.


Lol not with that contract.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pyrex said:


> Lol not with that contract.


Nope he'd have to take a major pay cut. Wade needs to now as well. But if you get the chance to play with Lebron for championships and lose a couple mill for the game you supposedly love... well

You cant tell me D.Will wouldn't be an upgrade over Chalmers for the right price.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> *7-0! 7-0! LETS GO HEAT!*
> 
> Does anyone else laugh every time KG misses a shot or is it just me? His struggles are like crack candy. Lets hope they continue


Nope, it's one of the most enjoyable things about these playoffs!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, Bosh and Lebron need to have big games tonight. As great as he's been, cant be relying on Ray Allen to continually get us going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MBP and1. Damn.

Great start for the Heat. The Nets are red hot on offense to start this game, yet the Heat are right there tied.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Flagrant foul on Pierce and LeBron STILL Finshes the basket!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat up 20-15. Could not ask for a better start with the way the Nets started off shooting.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We weathered that insane start by Brooklyn.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Bron has that look in his eye tonight. I know its the first quarter, but I'd be really surprised if we lose this one.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a travel by Blatche.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Blachte takes 16 steps


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JayZ and Beyonce sitting courtside. May explain why Lebron looks more locked in than normal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Said this the last time Wade wore some awful looking clothes. You better have a big game if you're gonna be seen walking around in this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465289547064934402


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The bench has come in and played like garbage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MBP and1 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333

16 for Lebron in the quarter


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These ****ing buzzer beaters. These mother****ing buzzer beaters.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wade would get beat up and robbed if he walked around my neighborhood lookin like that lmaooo


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Haha of course that went in....I could make a 2 hour special on all the end of quarter buzzer beaters made on us since the big 3 formed


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course. Another buzzer beater....

30-29 after 1

Great start for the Heat. Especially Lebron. Now need Wade and Bosh to step up with Lebron rests. 

Gotta get the D going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465292644349128704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465292380502228992


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These buzzer beaters are so unsurprising. ****ing hell. 

How many have they hit over the first 2 games 1 quarter?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Wade being aggressive, attacking the rim.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

So Rashard is still playing huh, airballs his first 3 then proceeds to brick the next. Where is beasley?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pyrex said:


> So Rashard is still playing huh, airballs his first 3 then proceeds to brick the next. Where is beasley?


A thousand times this. God rashard sucks ass


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ive been calling for Bease for months. Spo is going to have to make the switch at some point for us to bring a title home this year


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Where's the defense?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting beat by Blatche right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2.8 seconds left. Just in time for another buzzer beater...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No buzzer beater. REJOICE!

51-49 at the half

Heat shoot 53%. Nets being carried by Joe Johnson and Andray Blatche.

Heat need to get their transition D in order. 3 of Joe's 4 3's are in transition. 

big 3 playing well. Need that 4th person to get going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bill Simmons spoke twice during halftime. First he talked about the Heat bench and needing more guys to step up if they were to go against the Spurs or Thunder (even though 5 of the top 6 Heat players in +/- in the playoffs are bench players) and the 2nd time spoke about wanting to see the old Wade attacking the rim (even though all 4 of his hoops have been inside the paint) and wondering if he just cant do that anymore.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Couple of bad defensive plays by Bosh. Late on the rotation to Teletovic and now gets beat on the offensive rebound by Blatche.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Rough stretch there - gotta get it going. Time to sub Ray in for Battier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unlucky there. Going from almost getting a steal to a ball scrum ending with a wide open 3 by the guy who hasnt missed all series.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

****in Spo.

Make an adjustment, Jesus


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

77-63 after 3

Worst quarter of the playoffs so far for the Heat. Outscored 26-14.

Difference in the game has been the 3 ball. Heat are 4-18. Nets are 10-17. Heat went 1-8 from 3 in the 3rd and watched their FG % drop from 53% at half, to 42% after the 3rd.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Defensive rotations are soo slow. Guys look like they have no interest in trying to fight for this one.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Sub UD in real quick and let him handle Anderson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is the absolute worst in transition when the ball is in his hands. GIVE IT TO LEBRON! Why are you passing the ball cross court to Norris Cole?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Trading baskets now. Not good when you're down 15-20 points.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lewis, Battier, Jones....all pretty much the same guy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

14-23 from 3. Hard to beat a team when they are shooting like that.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wade County said:


> Lewis, Battier, Jones....all pretty much the same guy


Yes, but Id rather watch Jones at this point honestly


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ already doing more in 2 minutes than Rashard has given us in 2 and a half games.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Next game Id love to see Jones in for Battier and Beasley in for Rashard. We'd be so much better off.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm happy for JJ to play over Lewis or Battier. But Mike should be ahead of Lewis and Battier also, don't get it


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

If James Jones isn't playing over Lewis next game, Spo needs to be fired. The whole world knows Lewis shouldn't be playing except Spo. Im no coach, but my god WTF SPO?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> I'm happy for JJ to play over Lewis or Battier. But Mike should be ahead of Lewis and Battier also, don't get it


When in half court, Shane has done a pretty good job on JJ. So I get his minutes. Do not get Rashard's constant force feeding of minutes. Enough is enough. Leave him on the bench and give JJ and/or Mike his minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

15 3's. Damn.

Hopefully the Nets have blown their load from 3 in this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ now 3-3 from 3.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Maybe Spo was using Lewis till we lose a game? Like a good luck charm?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 104-90

104 points on 53% with 15 3's. Nets with 6 guys in double figures as well. Just too much to overcome. Defense definitely has to step up for game 4. 

Lebron was way too quiet in the 2nd and 3rd quarter. He cant go over 20 minutes without a made FG. Same for Bosh. Said it before the game, we cant be relying on Ray Allen to continue his great shooting and that the big 3 will have to step up and play great. That didnt happen.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fully expect JJ to be in ahead of Lewis in game 4. Spo will stick with Shattier though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Missed all but the 4th quarter. Haven't looked at the final box score yet. The Shard thing needs to end. Never made sense to play him over Beasley, and now JJ has shown he should play over him. I don't see anyone playing at the 4 for Brooklyn who'd abuse JJ in the post. Also worth noting Jones is the exact same height as LeBron barefoot and has a 2-inch longer wingspan. He can contest Teletovic/AK47 jumpers.

I wanted JJ in as a zone buster the last game, and this game, from what I read on twitter, called for that even more. I trust Spo to make some of these adjustments. Kinda glad we got our ass whooped, if we had to lose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/465337026917986304
haha, thought I saw a flip phone in Zo's hands


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

I am ready to give up on Spo is Lewis gets minutes tomorrow.


----------

